# Zr Team 29 5.0 VS



## MagicAce (23. Juli 2014)

Da ich nach genauerer recherche ziemlich beeindruckt von dem "kleinen" 5.0 bin wollt ich mal nen direkten vergleich zu den ganzen händler/alternativ bikes starten und nach und nach eine dezente liste der bikes zusammenstellen mit denen es das 5.0 Aufnehmen kann.

Nicht nur um die qualität von radon nochmal hervorzuheben sondern auch um anderen neueinsteigern die mit dem 500€ budget starten wollen die suche zu erleichtern.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-29-5-0_id_25118_.htm   <-- Radon zr team 29" 5.0

Als ich angefangen hab war ich auch noch bei 500€ und ich kenn das wenn man alles mögliche vergleichen muss nur um irgendwie das bestmögliche mit den 500€ rausholen können bzw die entscheidung die einen plagt spart man nochmehr oder genügt das vorerst und dann hat man vllt nochmal100€ draufgelegt und kauft sich  dann letzteendlich nen händler/alternativ bike das dann vielleicht nichmal sogut is wie das kleine radon.

deswegen  werf mit absicht mal einen etwas größeren boliden in den raum 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/cannondale/cannondale-trail-sl-29-3.html,a30238 

ich finde das im vergleich zu dem 300€ / 500€ teureren boliden das PRO viel ausgepräger ist für das Radon als die diveresen contras. wie z.b dezent "schlechtere" gabel 

vllt rede ich mit meiner noch vermeidlichen unwissenheit auch vollkommenen brei.
Aber ich denke jedes PRO für das radon nimmt einem einsteiger/neuling mit dünnen geldbeutel eine gewaltige last von den schultern im sinne der entscheidungshilfe 

Wäre cool wenn jmd schonmal zu dem vergleich was sagen könnte vllt paar pro's/contras.

wenn sowas generell unerwünscht ist dann einfach löschen und mir vllt eine pn zukommen lassen danke und in dem sinn dann schonmal sorry 

PS. vllt kann man damit auch in der kategorie gewisse doppelthreats entgegenwirken


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (25. Juli 2014)

Ja mit den 500€ Bikes ist das so eine Sache.
Gerade für Anfänger und Menschen die eben ein Budget X haben.
Auch ich habe nach langer Zeit wieder das Biken angefangen, ich wollte gegen aller Ratschläge auch nicht mehr ausgeben.
Ich bereue es nach 500Km bisher nicht, aber ich fahre auch keine teuren Räder Probe, ich habe das Team gefahren und für gut befunden. Was mich nun etwas stört ist die Gabel, vor allem kein PopLoc und die Griffe habe ich getauscht. 
Entweder man nimmt das 6.0 oder höher oder man lebt damit und täuscht es später ggf. aus.
Da ich nicht mehr Geld zum Kaufzeitpunkt ausgeben wollte, passt es also. 
Sonst macht das Rad Spaß, sowohl bei Touren, Trails und etwas Downhill...
Besonders toll finde ich der gute Freilauf, da wo meine Bekannten mit Ihren 1000€+  schon wieder fleißig strampeln, kann ich noch rollen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (21. August 2014)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch.

Wichtigster Unterschied zwischen dem Team-Only 29 5.0 und 6.0 ist wohl die Gabel. Lieben zwischen der Suntour mit Stahlfeder und der RockShox Luft Welten oder nur ein bisschen was? 

Ich habe mir ein 26er-Team-Only aus einem ersteigerten Rahmen aufgebaut und ärgere mich häufiger, da nur eine billige Dart eingebaut zu haben (war halt ein Low-Budget-Projekt). Das müsste wohl einem 29er weichen.

Nebenbei ärgert mich am Fully QRT Lightning 6.0 (2006 gekauft) der laut Toxoholics nötige jährliche Service für die Fox-Komponenten, auch wenn ich das inzwischen selbst mache (letztlich nur Schmierstoffwechsel).


----------



## MagicAce (21. August 2014)

scheinbar konnte ich hier nicht posten vom handy aus,
naja dann hol ich das eben nach...

Leider gab es das 5.0 nichmehr in meiner größe und daher habe ich mich kurzer hand für was anderes entschieden,
Schade find ich es trotzdem da ich eig. sehr gerne das projekt gestartet hätte für den aufbau naja der käs is ja jetzt gegessen Werde jetzt mein bike bisschen fahren und irgendwann die funktionierenden teile weiterverwenden für nen fully aufbau  derzeit fahr ich nen 2015er rockhopper


----------



## Zementsack (7. Januar 2015)

Noch mal zum ZR Team 29: Im Moment gibt es 5.0 und 7.0 in mehreren Varianten, sowie ein 8.0, aber kein 6.0.
Wird das so bleiben? Gäbe ja auch ein passende Preislücke .


----------



## Bandito76 (8. Januar 2015)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Wichtigster Unterschied zwischen dem Team-Only 29 5.0 und 6.0 ist wohl die Gabel. Lieben zwischen der Suntour mit Stahlfeder und der RockShox Luft Welten oder nur ein bisschen was?



Ich habe mir auch zuerst das 5.0 gekauft und bin auf das 8.0 umgestiegen - ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen der billigen Suntour und dem RockShox Luft Federdings...
Denn ich fahre größtenteils auf Forst- und Waldwegen - entscheidend wird da also der Einsatzzweck sein.


----------



## Zementsack (8. Januar 2015)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch zuerst das 5.0 gekauft und bin auf das 8.0


Dann bist Du ja mein Mann . Inwieweit lässt sich die Suntour denn abstimmen (Sag, Dämpfung). Und warum bist Du letztlich umgestiegen?
LG Jürgen


----------



## Bandito76 (8. Januar 2015)

Viel mit abstimmen ist da nicht - Du kannst die Gabel etwas härter oder weicher einstellen und schon hat sich der Fall...
Hauptgrund für mich umzusteigen war die Schaltung. Das 8.0 hat ne XT verbaut, das ist schon geil wie butterweich da die Gänge reinflutschen. Bei 5.0 mit dem Shimano-Mix braucht man da etwas mehr Feingefühl und manchmal auch etwas Nachdruck...


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (12. Januar 2015)

Also nach dem ersten Test finde ich, liegen Welten zwischen der Suntour oder einer Rockshox!
Da ich jetzt quasi ein 7.0 habe, bin ich echt happy. Die Schaltung auf SLX Basis ist auch ok, ein Tip wäre die Umrüstung auf die SLX Schalthebel...
Fazit, wer nicht mehr Geld hat...nehmt zum Einstieg ein 5.0 und rüstest später das ein oder andere nach...mal 50-60€ im Monat tut ja nicht so weh...must have ist aber eine Rockshox XC32 minimum...


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2016)

falsche Rubrik...


----------



## Clown13 (20. November 2017)

Hab mir im Mai das ZR Team 29 5.0 zugelegt!!! Kaufpreis 475€ neu und bereue es nicht!!! Hab es jetzt von 9fach auf Shimano xt deore 11fach umgebaut, ganz problemlos!!! Umwerfer, Kurbel und Freilauf brauchte ich nicht zu wechseln! Die Übersetzung ist jetzt Top und super Vorschub!!! Verbaut ist jetzt kassette, xt csm8000, Schaltwerk, xt rdm8000 Shadow plus sgs, 11fach Kette CN hg70 und Schalthebel, sl m8000 Rapidfire!! Das selber schrauben hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

